
Show HN: Flutterbud: record videos with a scheduled showtime - xackpot
https://www.flutterbud.com
======
xackpot
Hi Guys, Flutterbud is my experiment while I was learning swift. The app lets
you record videos and share with your friends at a scheduled showtime. The
recipients cannot view the video before the showtime. I created the app using
parse-server, S3, Heroku. Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks

